# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [31-12-17] UMTv2 - GSM v4.6 - Happy New Year - Moto Network Fix and Oppo Unlock Gift

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool v2 - GSM v4.6 Innovative and Intelligent*    *Wishing All of You A Very Very Happy New Year Ahead* *  May this New Year bring more happiness and prosperity to you.*   _Added:_ *Oppo Network / Region Unlock* _(New Method)_
 - New ADB Method added.
- Supported Models:
-- A37f
-- A37fw
-- A71
-- F5
- Added Universal Method for models not listed here. _- Must have ADB enabled on phone._    *Motorola Network Fix* _(Exclusive)_
- This option will fix Network issue caused by New FRP Reset Method.
- If you get IMEI back to original, but no network, please full flash phone.
- This feature will revert back phone to original factory state.    *WARNING :** 
ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO         ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE  OR        ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS  SOLE        RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF  FEATURES   PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID /  IMEI.* *  ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING -* *READ CAREFULLY**
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.  * * :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download: - Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].     SUCCESS STORIES? Long List of Success Stories can not be put here.   * * PLEASE         DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND         SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST WILL BE DELETED IMMEDIATELY.**  FOR THANKS, USE ONLY THANKS BUTTON. * *
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------


## Royal-jo

جزاك الله خير

----------

